# Remember this about a year ago in Mass.



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## RSR_NH (Dec 21, 2009)

Mass?!?! Mass was like the safe haven for NH people in that storm lol


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

OK your right I should have said New England.:waving:


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

anything like the Ice Storm of '98? Many here were without power for 20+ days. I was without for 14 days.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey I remember this. We were out of power for about 7 days. I taught myself to run a chainsaw that storm. I had to get like 25+ hours running a saw in total with that storm. I was 14 at the time. A year ago.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

MSS Mow;984342 said:


> anything like the Ice Storm of '98? Many here were without power for 20+ days. I was without for 14 days.


I didn't think Maine had electricity until 2000?:laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I remember that storm here it was terrible.


----------



## plowguy23 (Feb 9, 2009)

That was an awsome time. not.. nopower for 8 days. and for the first 15hrs. only one way in and out of my town cuz all the other routes were blocked by trees or poles. but deffinitley a great storyteller now, hopefully never have to go thru that again though.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

my old boss in southern nh (small engine shop) was sold out of generators before the store opened and sold 70 more by 9:00am. that was a crazy two weeks. some friends out in peterborough area didn't get power back for two weeks. i was lucky, only a day.

and i remember that maine ice storm..


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

I remember that one last year, I got pulled out of my plowtruck and spent the next few days with a saw cutting trees out of the road, pretty fun actually.


----------



## schutti86 (Sep 25, 2009)

In NH. Without power for 8 days!


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

I love it when that happens, gets to the wood pile so much faster when it's pre-split.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

MSS Mow;984342 said:


> anything like the Ice Storm of '98? Many here were without power for 20+ days. I was without for 14 days.


That was some storm. A friend and i drove thru that to Presque Isle, was all snow after Patton and we could'nt get gas until Orono, no power anywhere on the way up. Was worth the 14 hour ride. Still the best snowmobiling i've ever encountered. We were the only ones there for four days.


----------

